# An aps romance



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey all well as the title may suggest there is another romance aps is responsable for lol. Me and a another member have fallen head over heals in love awwww he he he.

The unlucky gurl tothat is stuck with me is Jess aka pythonrockchic1. Many of you allready knows about us anyways just thought i would let the rest of the site know and thank aps for bring us together. 

Plan is im goin to melb in about 3 weeks to see her and again in april and then again in june lol after that i should be fineshed my skewl coarse up here and intend on moving to sunny melbourne yay. Hopefully going to skewl there next year too. 

lol i mean how more perfect could it be Jess and Jessie in luv ha ha ha


----------



## Greebo (Feb 19, 2005)

Alright, who is this and what have you done with the real jimmy?

The real jimmy wouldn't be caught dead anywhere near a full stop.


----------



## thals (Feb 19, 2005)

lol....hehe, im LUCKY, despite what Jessie may think :roll: And yeah, we'd like to thank aps for getting us together, cos it wouldnt of happened if not for this site lol and we are both really happy together
Sunny Melbourne?? hehehe :twisted:


----------



## keelow (Feb 19, 2005)

*rolls eyes*

Congrats guys.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

Oh thats jess. oi jess u know ur hot . he sent me a pic of u. now tell me whats the catch, y is it u want him. i mean come on its jimmyt we are talking about.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: RE: An aps romance*



Greebo said:


> Alright, who is this and what have you done with the real jimmy?
> 
> The real jimmy wouldn't be caught dead anywhere near a full stop.


 lol greebs imsa tryn to seem well edukated in front of me gurl lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

Educated* if u want to sound smart


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

thanx keelow lol u allways was a mushy type


----------



## keelow (Feb 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

"i am so smart, i am so smart S-M-R-T!, i mean S-M-A-R-T"


----------



## keelow (Feb 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

*nods* bit mushy around the guts... but it's all good.


----------



## thals (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: RE: An aps romance*



Liberated said:


> Oh thats jess. oi jess u know ur hot . he sent me a pic of u. now tell me whats the catch, y is it u want him. i mean come on its jimmyt we are talking about.


lmao...unlike sum ppl, im not up myself :lol: 
Jimmy is the sweetest guy in the world and we are both madly in luv with each other lol...not too sure about "Jimmyt" though..u sure we talkin bout the same guy here?!? hehehe


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

Whats gunna happen when u get down there jimmy to find another male in her place?  lol


----------



## thals (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*



keelow said:


> *nods* bit mushy around the guts... but it's all good.


hahaha thanks Kee, u know ur like a big brother to me, don't ya
lol


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*



Liberated said:


> Whats gunna happen when u get down there jimmy to find another male in her place?  lol


 lol what u mean by that libby its a kinda confusing statment


----------



## redline (Feb 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

Congrats guys..


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

As in, whatcha gunna do when u find me down there with her in bed 1st.


----------



## keelow (Feb 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

Find a place to stay yet Jimbo?

I have a wicked 6 man tent you can borrow... i hear that the botanical gardens is a great place to camp this time of year.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

thanx redline


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

sounds like a good plan keelow and libby u know thats never gunna happen but u can dream about it if u wish lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

Lol, ok well dream is dead now, after what amy n i got up 2 tonight, jimmy, all u have is ur hand


----------



## cwarren72 (Feb 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

Word of advice Jimmy and all. Cheersish each other and treat each other like it is the last time you will ever see one another. Never take for granted the love you may hold for the other person and make a point of letting them know every day how you feel. Always try and do something for each other and make time for yourself to be alone together. Love is a fragile thing that hangs on a balance beam and at the slightest push it can go either way. Leave notes for yourself araound the house to help you remember what is truly inportant and never ever stop talking through your troubles no matter how hard it may be to hear or speak the truth. We have only one life and it would be a shame to get to the other side knowing you failed at something so easily done. Love one another and chrish your time toghether alway. Good luck guys I truly truly wish you all the best. and may the sun shine on your love each and every day.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

lmfao libby i remember very well that amy was ur sisters name


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*



cwarren72 said:


> Word of advice Jimmy and all. Cheersish each other and treat each other like it is the last time you will ever see one another. Never take for granted the love you may hold for the other person and make a point of letting them know every day how you feel. Always try and do something for each other and make time for yourself to be alone together. Love is a fragile thing that hangs on a balance beam and at the slightest push it can go either way. Leave notes for yourself araound the house to help you remember what is truly inportant and never ever stop talking through your troubles no matter how hard it may be to hear or speak the truth. We have only one life and it would be a shame to get to the other side knowing you failed at something so easily done. Love one another and chrish your time toghether alway. Good luck guys I truly truly wish you all the best. and may the sun shine on your love each and every day.


 thanx for the advice colin will remember it


----------



## cwarren72 (Feb 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

Thankyou Angel. My guardian. I love you in a way that no words or action could ever express. You have my eternal gratitude and unwavering love and respect. I will make good on my life out of sheer admiration for you.


----------



## thals (Feb 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

oh thanks u guys for all the support....esp u colin, really sweet words of advice


----------



## angelrose (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*



cwarren72 said:


> Thankyou Angel. My guardian. I love you in a way that no words or action could ever express. You have my eternal gratitude and unwavering love and respect. I will make good on my life out of sheer admiration for you.



One day im going to come up there and give you a big bear hug colin, im so proud of you for pulling yourself out of the neverending marsh of black dark evil surrounding your life lately, you have my eternal love and respect for coming out the otherside. Dont fool yourself into thinking that i had anything to do with it 


Jimmy is staying with me when he comes down, anyone wants to come visit him while he is hear is also welcome, ill put the kettle on.

Angel


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*



jimmy_the_kid said:


> lmfao libby i remember very well that amy was ur sisters name



God ur funny :roll:


----------



## dobermanmick (Feb 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

Good stuff !! we get rid of Jimmy !!! :wink:  

Nah good luck guys happy herping !!!


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

ha ha ha i know libby i know


----------



## thals (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*



dobermanmick said:


> Good stuff !! we get rid of Jimmy !!! :wink:
> 
> Nah good luck guys happy herping !!!



haha, we might BOTH be moving to QLD in the future lol, so ul hav double the trouble :lol: 

anyways, thanx for ur support


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

But seriously congrats guys.


----------



## dobermanmick (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

you going soft lib or are you worried they might move near you ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

lol, no, jimmy n i are chatting on MSN now. talking bout things.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

lol yea bout him and amy and sorry bout that comment bout amy being ur sister 4got it was ur pet dogs name


----------



## dobermanmick (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

:lol:


----------



## keelow (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

i didn't hear about this possible move to QLD.... i'm hurt.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

ha ha ha keelow ur moving there urself soon arnt u y do u think we are moving there


----------



## Ricko (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

im leaving vic if your coming down here jess. hehe nah congrats dude and dont do anything to rash that you will regret mate.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

ha ha ha i wont mate dont worry hey ricko u dont know of any other aps romances do u


----------



## Ricko (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

yeah there have been a few mate but none that im at liberty to talk about mate. we will catch up when ya visit melbourne maybe mate.


----------



## thals (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*



keelow said:


> i didn't hear about this possible move to QLD.... i'm hurt.


 awww, poor Kee, i can understand how worried ud be about having to put up with us once u move there as well :lol:


----------



## snakes_alive (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

Congrats guys, new love when the sparkle in both your eyes are bright and shiny and all you do is think of each other. Thats sweet. I remember I had that sparkle 19 years ago, now it seem to turn into a pain right in me butt (lol). Na only joking. 
All the best to you both.

Debbie


----------



## Greebo (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

Awwwww. It's the APS version of Lyle Lovett and Julia Roberts.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*



Ricko said:


> we will catch up when ya visit melbourne maybe mate.



Yeah, count me in on that! :lol: I got to meet the bloke I was talking to for ages on MSN and had no idea it was Jimbo :lol: Who the hell is Tim Vaughan??? :lol: :lol:

Congratulations also guys!


----------



## keelow (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

Didn't Lyle Lovett have his knob cut off?


----------



## Bouncer (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

LMFAO No that was Bobbit. 
This is sooo cute, Good onya guys.


----------



## stockeh (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

finally coming to your senses and moving to good old melbourne hey jimmy, good stuff count me in on the catch up list when you get here and congrats to you both

Take care
Matt


----------



## Slateman (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

Great news kids. I hope that this will turn to 3th APS weding.


----------



## deano351 (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

Hey this site is realy great. Pythons and matchmaking.
Me next. 

Male 32 goldcoast, sun,surf, romantic walks along the beach


----------



## Jonny (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*



keelow said:


> Didn't Lyle Lovett have his knob cut off?



No that was John Wayne Bobbit


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*



Slateman said:


> Great news kids. I hope that this will turn to 3th APS weding.



IT certainly looks that way...


----------



## farmdog (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

jimmy thats why you


----------



## Greebo (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

Farmdog is so overcome with emotion he can't even speak properly!


----------



## cwarren72 (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

If any ladies out there in the brisbane area would like to go out for coffee or a movie with a 32 year old withemotional baggage but a huge and loving heart drop me a line. Looking for company here. I hate the thought of being alone.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

get a chat room...lol...well done...guess someone had to take ya jimmy


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

ya can tell ya in luv by your avatar...lol


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

ha ha ha agamidae yeah guess sumone had to take me and bubbles is the love spreading powerpuff lol


----------



## instar (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

Congrats Jimmy and pythonrockchikky !  
Psst, word to the wise, she's always right Jimmy *wink*  



> Alright, who is this and what have you done with the real jimmy?
> 
> The real jimmy wouldn't be caught dead anywhere near a full stop.



No puttin one over the watch eh Mr Vimes !


----------



## farmdog (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*



> Farmdog is so overcome with emotion he can't even speak properly!


not really the boy sent pm'ed me and now I understand what he babbling on about


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

ha ha ha yea i know inny i know


----------



## OuZo (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*



> If any ladies out there in the brisbane area would like to go out for coffee or a movie with a 32 year old withemotional baggage but a huge and loving heart drop me a line. Looking for company here. I hate the thought of being alone.



and he's gorgeous and has awesome tats! lol


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

OoOoOoOo zoe's gotta crush lol 

what tatts u got colin


----------



## cwarren72 (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

I wish lol. Zoe and I are friends although I have neglected her a little as of late
please forgive me Zoe


----------



## OuZo (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*



> Zoe and I are friends although I have neglected her a little as of late
> please forgive me Zoe



lol don't even think that col  i'm just glad you're doing better! ya gotta come back on msn for a chat soon 

jimmy what tats doesnt he have lol


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

ha ha ha um a naked man on his chest im guessing lol


----------



## OuZo (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

good guess! i'm amazed lol :lol:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

ha ha ha well im good at guessing games


----------



## thals (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*



jimmy_the_kid said:


> ha ha ha well im good at guessing games


hehem! indeed tis true....he guessing he's gonna hav a hard time with my dad lol and i know he will! :lol:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

ha ha ha yeah looking foward to the challeng tho


----------



## dobermanmick (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

What have other dads done to you short of shooting you on site ?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

If you wanna make a good impression with her Dad, shake his hand, look him straight in the eye and say " Now I see where Jess gets her good looks from!"

This will definitely put you in his good books.


----------



## angelrose (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

Hey Colin, you have MSN? thats great hope on and let chat.... [email protected]

Angel


----------



## instar (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*



Greebo said:


> If you wanna make a good impression with her Dad, shake his hand, look him straight in the eye and say " Now I see where Jess gets her good looks from!"
> 
> This will definitely put you in his good books.



LMAO, if my daughter brings home a kid says that, ill kick his backside for bein a brown-noser! 
Id rather hear the kid say "I love her and i'll never hurt her" , That would be a really good start!


----------



## Greebo (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

If that doesnt work say " I'm really into your daughter, it's not just a sex thing."

Write this down jimmy, this is gold!


----------



## instar (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

LMAO Dave ! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

lol mick had one chase me with a chainsaw

greebs i allready got it worked out im gunna ask his permission to date his daughter and if he sez no ill just ask him out lol just to piss him off and go out with jess anyways lol if i have alot of trouble with him ill just wear a python round me neck as he is scared of snakes should do the trick


----------



## instar (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

Dont wear it round ya neck Jimmy, he might try to hit it with a shovel :shock: :lol:


----------



## snake6p (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

hi jimmy + prc ,
when your in melb, i live about 3 mins from greenvale so your more than welcome to come over and have a play with my Diamonds.
( and a couple la cheech and chongs)...... :shock:


----------



## farmdog (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

well I think that Greebo should start up a APS Dating site cause I'm sure that their are plenty of Single and availble pplz looking for thier soulmates or a one nighter.

Jimmy when you in Melbourne don't forget about the little people (am thinking about 1 certain young lady) but gives us a date and someone will organise a bbq or something.?


----------



## womas4me (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

hey jimmy, in todays age reality tv is all the go, so can me and my crew get the rights to film the highs and lows of the aps romance.
It can be called " Herps to herpes ", or you can choose a name. It could all be done from a snakes viewpoint using our state of the art ' slither cam '. If we go for a late timeslot we may even be able to include limited nudity and adult themes


----------



## OuZo (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*



> Jimmy when you in Melbourne don't forget about the little people (am thinking about 1 certain young lady)



i'm sure you're not talking about me... :shock:


----------



## farmdog (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*



> i'm sure you're not talking about me...


well


----------



## Greebo (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

sometimes you know it should be but only when it was


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

hey farmdog im gunna be there from the 11th till the 15th and sounds good to me snake6p and how could i forget about ahhh ummm u know who im talking about womas dont think it would work out only gunna be highs in this relationship lol


----------



## dobermanmick (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*



womas4me said:


> hey jimmy, in todays age reality tv is all the go, so can me and my crew get the rights to film the highs and lows of the aps romance.
> It can be called " Herps to herpes ", or you can choose a name. It could all be done from a snakes viewpoint using our state of the art ' slither cam '. If we go for a late timeslot we may even be able to include limited nudity and adult themes



:lol: lmao thats gold womas especially the name !!!


----------



## farmdog (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*



> womas4me wrote:
> hey jimmy, in todays age reality tv is all the go, so can me and my crew get the rights to film the highs and lows of the aps romance.
> It can be called " Herps to herpes ", or you can choose a name. It could all be done from a snakes viewpoint using our state of the art ' slither cam '. If we go for a late timeslot we may even be able to include limited nudity and adult themes
> 
> ...


maybe not gold but it would be amusing to watch
would we like the adult ony timeslot is well a little disturbed especially from 'slither cam' the hole looking up thing may be..


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

ha ha ha dont worry farm dog they would only have to worry about the slither cam on tuesdays cause thats kilt day


----------



## farmdog (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

ha ha ha :wink:


----------



## thals (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*



womas4me said:


> hey jimmy, in todays age reality tv is all the go, so can me and my crew get the rights to film the highs and lows of the aps romance.
> It can be called " Herps to herpes ", or you can choose a name. It could all be done from a snakes viewpoint using our state of the art ' slither cam '. If we go for a late timeslot we may even be able to include limited nudity and adult themes


u perverted sickos!!! :lol: 

thanks all for ur advice and congrats


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

Oh, love the idea. when do we start filming?


----------



## dobermanmick (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

Jimmy is one of us ! :wink:


----------



## thals (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*



snake6p said:


> hi jimmy + prc ,
> when your in melb, i live about 3 mins from greenvale so your more than welcome to come over and have a play with my Diamonds.
> ( and a couple la cheech and chongs)...... :shock:


will luv to visit u and ur diamonds


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*



dobermanmick said:


> Jimmy is one of us ! :wink:



Impossible,. neva.


----------



## thals (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*



Greebo said:


> If you wanna make a good impression with her Dad, shake his hand, look him straight in the eye and say " Now I see where Jess gets her good looks from!"
> 
> This will definitely put you in his good books.


lol, and it'll also put him in my BAD books...lol
good looks from my dad...that is just soo wrong :lol: lol


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

ha ha ha yea jess is to goergous ur mad to even think anything like that greebs what are u on


----------



## womas4me (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

Well best of luck to both of you anyway. And if you change your minds let us know.....


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: An aps romance*

ha ha ha will do womas and thanx


----------



## angelrose (Feb 21, 2005)

I unfortunately look exactly like my dads sister, and a lot like my dad, heres some pics to some you what i mean i dont have anything recent, but these will do, theres one of me sitting with my dad and my autie, man it is freaky, i am an ugly SOB lol..

Angel


----------



## Linus (Feb 21, 2005)

Good stuff jimmy and pythonchk!  

Can i ask how on earth a romance develops over a snake website??
That was pretty fast work too jimmy.


----------



## redline (Feb 21, 2005)

Congrats guys..


----------



## Greebo (Feb 21, 2005)

a broken mirror still shows a reflection


----------



## rodentrancher (Feb 21, 2005)

Congrats from me too. Enjoy yourself in Melbourne Jimmy and PRC


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 21, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 21, 2005)

lmfao moosey and thanx for all the congrats peoples


----------



## Nome (Feb 21, 2005)

So have you guys met at all yet?


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 21, 2005)

Nome said:


> So have you guys met at all yet?



:lol: :lol: *They HAVEN'T!* Love really is blind! :lol:


----------



## beknluke (Feb 21, 2005)

As long as they're happy 

(my Luke has been miserable for the last 4yrs!! muhahahahahah  )


----------



## hugsta (Feb 21, 2005)

Congrats guys, hope all goes well for you both. Be sure to appreciate each other for who you are and not what you are.

Ahhhh....feel the love...


----------



## hugsta (Feb 21, 2005)

> my Luke has been miserable for the last 4yrs!! muhahahahahah )




I find that hard to believe bex, you big spunk ye. :wink:


----------



## snake6p (Feb 21, 2005)

Have to agree with hugsta on that.....


----------



## Bryony (Feb 21, 2005)

*sob sob*
all this love is making me CRY!
tis just so beautiful!!!!!!!!

congrats you big spunk and spunkette 

Love is in APS 
Everywhere I read around 
Love is in APS
Every page and every forum

And I don't know if I'm being foolish 
Don't know if I'm being wise 
But it's something that I must believe in 
And it's there when I look at your thighs (web cam  ) 

Love is in APS 
In the whisper of the chat room
Love is in APS 
In the thunder of the Mods 

And I don't know if I'm just dreaming 
Don't know if you really are a man 
But it's something that I must believe in 
And I am your number 1 fan 

(Chorus) 
Love is in APS
Love is in APS 
Oh oh oh 
Oh oh oh 

Love is in APS 
In the rising of the sun 
Love is in APS 
When the day is nearly done 

And I don't know if you're an illusion 
Don't know if you?re an imaginary friend 
But you're something that I must believe in 
And I bet you have a nice rear end  

And I don't know if I'm being foolish 
Don't know if I'm being wise 
But it's something that I must believe in 
And it's there when I look at your thighs (web cam  ) 


ENJOY


----------



## OuZo (Feb 21, 2005)

lmao luv it bry! :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Feb 21, 2005)

lol
thanx chicky!
i had a bit of spare time


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 21, 2005)

lol so thats y u havnt been on msn for 3 days thanx for going to the trouble bry lol


----------



## Bryony (Feb 21, 2005)

LMAO
you been counting the days jimmy?


----------



## Tim (Feb 21, 2005)

Congrats Jimmy & Jess!  



jimmy_the_kid said:


> lol so thats y u havnt been on msn for 3 days thanx for going to the trouble bry lol



Geez she hasn't been on MSN for me in the past 3 months...something makes me think she may have blocked me


----------



## Jarvis78 (Feb 21, 2005)

good work bryony

congratulations to the love birds.  all this mushy stuff is bringing a tear to my eye :cry: its so beautiful :cry: :cry: you crazy kids


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 21, 2005)

ha ha ha tim she is allways marked as on her mobil hey it gets annoying lol gunna delete her soon if she dosnt stop doing that and thanx for the congrats tim and jarvis


----------



## farmdog (Feb 21, 2005)

> sob sob*
> all this love is making me CRY!
> tis just so beautiful!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


2 much time on your hands Bryony??!


> Quote:
> 
> my Luke has been miserable for the last 4yrs!! muhahahahahah )
> 
> ...


I'll agree with that she is a spunk hugsta


----------



## Slateman (Feb 21, 2005)

Bryony You have to sing this on Sathurday at Parko's


----------

